# Uber Whatsit #147



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 26, 2013)

serrated edge?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## NellyG (Apr 28, 2013)

Screwdriver?


----------



## deeky (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like the beveled edge of a blade, like a razor.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 28, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> serrated edge?





deeky said:


> Looks like the beveled edge of a blade, like a razor.



yup



how about something that isn't the machined/manufactured edge of the subject, Sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 28, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> ...........
> 
> how about something that isn't the machined/manufactured edge of the subject, Sparky?




Take your pick........ :er:


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 28, 2013)

well played, sir. .  .well played.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## deeky (Apr 29, 2013)

End cutters or nippers.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2013)

deeky said:


> End cutters or nippers.



You're getting warm!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2013)

Fingernail clippers.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Fingernail clippers.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2013)

Sparky, how come the macro of the steel is blue/grey but that last is silver?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Sparky, how come the macro of the steel is blue/grey but that last is silver?



One, different cameras.

Two, the UberPhoto is a focus stack, so there's a lot of processing done, whereas the 'solution' is a SOOC with no editing.

Third, things look a whole lot different when you get that close.


----------

